# EN: allow X + to-infinitive / allow + V-ing



## jpcastel

The work that is being launched will allow to assess or assessing potential gains ?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## setroc

allow to (+ infinitive)
e.g. you are not allowed to eat in this room

regards-


----------



## jpcastel

Thanks, but it is Word that tells me that:

The work that is being launched will allow to assess potential gains 

is incorrect, and suggests

The work that is being launched will allow assessing potential gains !?

What do you think of it ?


----------



## aridra

"The work that is being launched will allow to assess potential gains" is incorrect. I would say :

The work that is being launched will allow assessing *of *potential gains !

or

The work that is being launched will allow potential gains to be assessed.


----------



## sam's mum

_The work that is being launched will allow potential gains to be assessed._
The passive sounds good, but I would drop_ that is_
_The work being launched will allow potential gains to be assessed._ Or
_The work being launched will allow for the assessment of (any) potential gains_


----------



## UneHeureuxPommeDeTerre

Jpcastel,

Word is yelling at you because you are missing a direct object in the correct place, following the verb "allow". For example, here's a modification of your original sentence:
"The work that is being launched will allow *us* to assess potential gains."
Or as Sam's mum suggested in her (?) example:
"_The work that is being launched will allow *potential gains*__ to be assessed."
_Here, "potential gains" is the direct object. Most of the time, the verb allow is followed by a direct object:
To Allow someone to do something, To allow something to do something, etc...


----------



## curlew

I agree with UneHeureuxPommeDeTerre.  In this situation, I would use "_The work that is being launched will allow potential gains__ to be assessed.", _though 'that is' in this sentence can be omitted to make the sentence a bit cleaner, to look like:

"The work being launched will allow potential gains to be assessed."


----------



## Florence C

Bonjour
Je sais qu'il faut généralement mettre le gérondif derrière un verbe mais y a-t-il une règle pour s'y retrouver ?
des deux phrases suivantes quelle est celle qui est à préférer (et à corriger !) :
- this molecule allows tumor cells to survive by migrating out of the toxic environment
- this molecule allows tumor cells surviving by migrating out of the toxic environment.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Momerath

The second sentence sounds distinctly odd to me. The first sounds OK, although a non-specialist might wonder for a moment whether it is the molecule or the tumour cell that migrates.


----------



## Tim~!

One allows something _to do something_, so the second sentence doesn't work at all.


----------



## WordRef1

The tumor cell is able to survive by migrating out of the toxic environment with the aid of this molecule.  - no ambiguity, though in the context it is probably clear even when saying that first sentence.


----------



## afbyorb

To muddy the waters:

Let us not allow _fishing_ here.
Must we allow _the rabble's complaning_ to upset us?

[Watch out for the genitive - is that _Cherchez le genitif _?]


----------



## Gordon-Dupont

Bonjour,

Je sais que cette question doit revenir souvent mais je doute beaucoup sur la tournure de cette phrase:

_We have designed a new adjuvant that* allows enhancing* dramatically the immunogenicity of plasmid DNA encoding the antigen. _

Ca me parait mieux que:

_We have designed a new adjuvant that *allows to *dramatically *enhance* the immunogenicity of plasmid DNA encoding the antigen. _
 
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## jann

an adjuvant that allows to enhance 
an adjuvant that allows *us* to enhance  (the direct object "us/etc." must be stated)
an adjuvant that allows enhancing (grammatically correct, but imprecise use of language)
an adjuvant that enhances   (best choice)

See also EN: permettre de + infinitif

In English "to allow" is about permission (or allocation, or concession).  The idea of granting permission is a deliberate human action, and is not used figuratively.  Thus many French sentences with intransitive _permettre de + infinitif_ (meaning "to make something possible") are appropriately translated in English with a conjugated form of the infinitive.  One can use "allow" intransitively in English with the meaning "to make something a possibility"... but it requires the preposition "of" and should be followed by a noun, not a verb.


----------



## slls

Hey!

I translated the following sentence in English, but I'm not sure about the bold parts :
(...) which allows me *building* on my skills but also *showing* my potential.

Do I have to say _to build on..._ and _to show my..._ or do I have to use -ing at the end of these words?
Can you explain because I often stumble onto this problem.

Thanks!

(Oh! I'm new here! I'm pretty glad and hope Wordreference will be helpful for me in the future.)


----------



## harrythelm

Bienvenue sur le forum !

Oui, il faut l'infinitif : to improve my skills and to show my p.


----------



## polka48

Bonjour,
Je sais que des posts ont déjà été créés sur le sujet, mais je ne comprend toujours pas quand utiliser 'to' ou 'v-ing' après 'allow'! 
Je désirerai avoir une explication de personnes en français si possible, ou d'anglais qui connaissent bien le sujet.
Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## DrD

Bonjour polka48 et bienvenue.

C'est pas facile sans exemples, mais je pense que la réponse à la question est qu'on utilise 'allow + to' quand on précise la personne qu'on permet (ou pas) de faire quoique ce soit. Par exemple: 'I will allow you to go out, provided that you put on a longer skirt'. Si on précise l'activité, sans préciser la personne, on utilise 'v + ing': 'I will not allow talking in my classroom'.


----------



## OLN

Dans "I will not allow talking in my classroom", _talking _a valeur de substantif (*allow something*) et peut se traduire par un infinitif ou un substantif, ou une locution comme "qu'on parle".
Exemple simple : smoking is not allowed /we don't allow smoking. 

En revanche, "permettre à... de", "autoriser qn à" "tolérer que + sujet + verbe" : allow something _to_ happen ;  allow someone _to_ do something

[…]

Tu peux aussi trouver des ressources en ligne, illustrées d'exemples : 
http://www.grammaring.com/to-infinitive-or-gerund-advise-recommend-allow-permit-forbid-require
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/allow_1 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/grammar/learnit/learnitv214.shtml


----------



## Keith Bradford

Beware, Polka48!  I suspect that you may be trying to translate something like: _Cette bidule *permet de* faire telle ou telle chose_?

If that is so, both your options are wrong.  In English we would always:
A. put in the pronoun: _This thing allows *us* to do such and such..._ *OR
*B. use the passive: _This thing allows such and such *to be done*_.

You can't translate the French construction directly.


----------



## polka48

Bonjour,
Et merci pour vos réponses. Si j'ai bien compris,* DrD* et *OLN*, on met 'to' quand on précise le sujet, et sinon on ajoute -ing au verbe? Mais on peut aussi utiliser V+ed, par exemple pour 'something isn't allowed'.

*Keith Bradfird*, according to you, we can't say for instance 'I will not allow talking in my classroom' ? Because you said there are only two constructions (with pronoun -> 'to', and by using the passive).


----------



## DrD

Bonjour polka48,

Oui on peut utiliser v+ed au passif: 'talking isn't allowed'. 

Je ne crois pas que Keith veuille te dire qu'on ne peut pas dire 'I will not allow talking in my classroom' (on peut certainement le dire), je crois qu'il ne voulait que te dire que la construction française X permet Y ne se traduit pas directement.


----------



## jann

polka48 said:


> *Keith Bradfird*, according to you, we can't say for instance 'I will not allow talking in my classroom' ?


Si si.  Quand la chose permise est en fait une chose (donc un substantif) on peut tout à fait "permettre quelque chose" = _to allow something_.  Dans cet exemple, le mot _talking _est un _gerund_, c'est-à-dire une chose, une forme nominale.

*1. permettre quelque chose = to allow something *
Le complément est nominal et c'est le COD d' _allow/_permettre.
(voix active)
_I allow talking in my classroom, as long as it's in French.  _
Je permets/tolère la conversation dans ma salle de classe à condition que ce soit en français.  
_I do not allow cell phones in my classroom. 
_Je ne permets pas les portables dans ma salle de classe.

(voix passive)
_Talking is allowed.  Cell phones are not allowed._ 
La conversation est permise.  Les portables ne sont pas permis.​ 
*2. permettre à quelqu'un de faire quelque chose = to allow someone to do something*
La confusion vient du fait que "à quelqu'un" est le COI de "permettre" et on peut l'omettre... mais _"someone"_ est le COD d' "_allow_" et il faut impérativement l'inclure.
(voix active)
_I allow my students to talk in my classroom, as long as it's in French. _
Je permet aux élèves de parler dans ma salle de classe à condition que ce soit en français.
_School policy does not allow students to have cell phones in the classroom._
Le règlement de l'établissement ne permet pas (aux élèves) d'apporter un portable en cours.

Comme il impossible de transformer un COI en sujet on ne peut pas réécrire la structure française à la voix passive... mais la structure anglaise avec son COD, si :

(voix passive)
_Students are allowed to talk in my classroom, as long as they speak in French.
Students are not allowed to have cell phones in the classroom._​ 
*3.  il est permis (à qqn) de faire quelque chose = it is allowed (for someone) to do X  --> Doing X is allowed *
La structure impersonnelle passe très bien en français, mais c'est assez maladroit en anglais.  Mieux vaut la remplacer par la voix passive de la structure 1 ou 2.
(voix passive, structure impersonnelle)
_It's allowed (for the students) to talk in French in my classroom. _ (maladroit)
Mieux : _Students are allowed to talk... (2) / Talking is allowed..._ _(1)_
Il est permis (aux élèves) de parler en français dans ma salle de classe.

_It's not allowed for students to have cell phones the classroom._ (maladroit)
Mieux : _Students are not allowed to have...(2) / Having a cell phone is not allowed..._ _(1)_
Il n'est pas permis (aux élèves) d'avoir un portable dans la salle de classe.​
Comme vous pouvez voir, on peut souvent réécrire la même idée sous toutes les structures... 

Comme l'ont souligné d'autres intervenants, les francophones ont souvent du mal lorsqu'ils veulent faire du mot-à-mot pour traduire une structure 2 sans COI du français à l'anglais.  _Cette méthode permet de faire X, Ces données permettent de définir Y, etc_.  Mais comme on ne peut pas omettre le COD de la structure 2 en anglais, cela veut dire qu'il faut soit préciser un COD logique dans la traduction (à qui est-il permis de faire X ?) alors que ce détail était absent de la phrase française, soit reformuler avec une forme nominale pour employer la structure 1 en anglais.


----------

